# Possible dissease? problem catching flies



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

The frog is a medium sized azureus (7 motnh)

The frog has a problem.. When it try to catch a fly, most of the times it cant get fly into his mouth.

Frog can catch flies but when the fly is in his tongue, is too hard to put it in mouth. Sometimes the frog can swallow the fly, but more of times it leaves the fly on the ground again

As result, the frog is very skinny and doesnt eat nothing most of the time, even when have a lot of flies in front. 

I tryed to feed with aphids, melanos, hydei with same result... frog only eats well springtails, but the frog is too big to use springatails as the basis of his diet.

Any suggestions?

Sorry my bad english, im from europe


----------



## saltyfish (Oct 31, 2016)

Are you dusting the food with any supplements?

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes, nekton, but other azureus i have eats it without problem (no brothers, they are from other shops)


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

This description sounds really similar to those in some older threads, which I'll link here. The suggestion in those threads was that there was a vitamin A deficiency. 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...euc-cant-extend-its-tongue-starved-death.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/3960-wasting-frog.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/4702-short-tongue-issue-again.html


----------



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

Today the frog eats sprintails and 2-3 flies without any vitamin. Maybe frog desnt like nekton in the flies? 
I use nekon / calcium / herpetal


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

How long have the supplements been open? What kind is the source of vitamin A in the supplement? 

some comments 

Ed


----------



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

Hi! New test todays. I have discovered that frog doent like vits. It only refuses duted flies!

I tested with 2 kind of vits (herpetal and nekton) and calcium. 

How can dose vits to that frog??


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I don't understand why you are ignoring the vitamin A suggestions. 

I don't think you have any usable vitamin A at all. With no vitamin A, your frogs *will* have deficiencies. My prediction is bleak, but it's what will most likely happen if you don't take care of your vitamin A. The skinny frog will die, then the next frog will die, and finally the last frog will die. You'll try again with new frogs, and those will die. 
I'm sorry to sound so negative here, but if you don't address your fairly obvious vitamin A issues, your frogs are probably looking at a very short, bleak future.

Vitamin A deficiencies have most likely caused STS, or Sticky Tongue Syndrome, in your frog. If your frogs had freshly dusted flies, with fresh vitamin A, then every time the frog struck at a fly, he would be licking off vitamins, even if he doesn't consume the fly. The hungrier he gets, the more he tries, and the more vitamins he licks off. He can't get the vitamins off his tongue if he wanted to.

You ask for another way to supplement. It won't matter. You could directly inject your frogs with your vitamins, and it won't matter.
If you don't supply the vitamin A, it is impossible for your frogs to get any vitamin A, no matter how you dose the incorrect vitamins. You could dose a thumbnail with a pound of calcium and you know how much vitamin A he will receive? None. Nothing. Nodda. Zip.

Don't forget our frogs require preformed vitamin A, or Retinol. I choose to use Repashy Calcium Plus, as it supplies vitamins, calcium, and of course, Retinol. It's worked well for me. Don't forget that part. There are still brands out there that have virtually unusable types of vitamin A.
Please, at the very least, go pick up some human grade vitamin A (Retinol) and offer them some vitamin A.


----------



## salvz (Nov 3, 2014)

I agree that vitamin A deficiency is a likely culprit here. The Repashy line with Vitamin A was a game changer for me. I also encourage that it be used!


----------



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

Pumilo said:


> I don't understand why you are ignoring the vitamin A suggestions.
> 
> I don't think you have any usable vitamin A at all. With no vitamin A, your frogs *will* have deficiencies. My prediction is bleak, but it's what will most likely happen if you don't take care of your vitamin A. The skinny frog will die, then the next frog will die, and finally the last frog will die. You'll try again with new frogs, and those will die.
> I'm sorry to sound so negative here, but if you don't address your fairly obvious vitamin A issues, your frogs are probably looking at a very short, bleak future.
> ...


Sorry im not ignoring vit A, but i wrote that frog dont eat flies with vits dusted on it. 
But it's ok now that i read that ill try to dust a lot of flies in front of the frog ---> "then every time the frog struck at a fly, he would be licking off vitamins" THANK YOU FOR THE TIP

I'm sure now that the frog had STS. Yesterday I put A LOT of springtails in a cup in front of the frog, and he failed almost all catches. My girlfriend sais: he is blind! but not i saw that the problem was his tongue.

I have neckton amphib, and rephasy amphib. I'll dust every day. 

Thanks


----------



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

One question!!!

Can i dust springatils?? or they are too smal to get dusted? is the only food tha frog can eat , (due to springtails slow speed run)

If not, how can i put dusted flies in front on the frog to dont scape so fast??? (flies runs a lot, springtails not, and springtails are easy to evict scape from a cup)


Question II: Can i dust the frog skinn with VITs? will it absorb the vits? (a lots of years ago people did that)

EDIT: IDEA!! this evening i'll try to dust flies larvae ....


----------

